# More 1UP style racks coming



## lpxaudio (Jul 20, 2017)

More 1UP style tray hitch racks are headed our way.
Seems like good news to have more options.

Source:
https://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-gear/new-bike-racks-from-kuat-thule-and-inno-at-interbike/


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

From the pics alone, I would still prefer my 1up.

on the other side of the coin, competition is a very good thing and we'll drive benefits for all of us. 

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

Saris is also entering a submission.

Sleek Saris MTR hitch rack coming soon - Mountain Bike Review- Mtbr.com


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

It looks nice but did you see the weight limit. That was kind of a bummer

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

gundrted said:


> It looks nice but did you see the weight limit. That was kind of a bummer


Plus the one thing I like about the 1UP, and especially the QuikRack Mach 2, is the scalability. To go from 1, 2, 3, or 4 bike configurations easily. None of these proposed designs seem to have that capability.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

Agreed. Also I bought the roof trays and hitch assembly separately for my 1up. Not only can I go from 2 to 4, but also from hitch to roof. 

I'm not saying all racks should do that. 

One thing I like about the Saris is the adjustment on the wheel. No moving bolts around. That is huge for people with different size bike. 

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

gundrted said:


> It looks nice but did you see the weight limit. That was kind of a bummer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


what on earth are you trying to carry? 4x emtbs?

Nothing in the weight limits on the Saris rack goes against anything I've seen for ANY other hitch rack, honestly. They just express it a little more specifically. Heavier bikes ALWAYS go closest to the vehicle (where it sounds to me like you have capacity for 60lb bikes). If you get a 2 bike base with a 1 bike extension, it looks like you can do 3x 60lb bikes, even.

I have a couple of 1up roof trays. I don't really care for either "version" of the hitch base. Neither plays nice with the hidden hitch receiver on my wife's Subie. I've got a Kuat NV 2.0 for hitch rack duty.


----------



## Rackguy (Mar 23, 2011)

In talking with the Thule folks at Interbike I think they did a good job with this rack. Their goal was to hit a target customer and to make a really good looking rack like, ie: Kuat. They have the do it all version in the T2 Pro XT which you can add-on to and carry anything on, and truthfully not many bikes weigh more than 37lbs anyhow. Until the QuikRack Mach 2 ships it doesn't exist. Whether its Thule, Yakima, Kuat, Saris or Inno they all have to be sensitive to creating products for a broader market of people and what their retailers are asking for. Even if Joe average sees a 1Up on the road they can't walk into their local IBD or REI to purchase one but soon they will walk in and be able to see similar functioning products. It will be interesting to see how Yakima and Kuat react.


----------



## SLCpowderhound (Jul 12, 2010)

These are great, but 1up still has more going for it in my opinion. No plastic parts being one of the biggest; but being able to have 1,2,3 or 4 carriers as an option, the ease of attaching it to your car, the fact that it folds up to take up less space when not on your car, etc. Always good to see more options though, I guess. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Mama (Jan 19, 2004)

Lots of plastic on those racks, the all metal design of the 1up is very durable and doesn't crack or get brittle after years of exposure to the sun. I suppose more variety is nice, but I've had my 1up in regular service for 8+ years and have no real complaints, so no need for me to go searching for alternatives. I also switch between the 1 and 2 bike configurations. It sure would be nice to see some of these bigger companies innovating instead of just copying the smaller manufacturers like 1up and North Shore...


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Good find. Finally Inno is gonna release it. I've been waiting for almost a year for those racks to get released. Bikerumor.com had an article about the updated Inno tire hold hitch rack on Oct 10, 2017. I contacted them a few times about the release date. They first said April, then Aug, then Sept/Oct, now Nov. Haha. They also raised the the price from $299 initially to $349 now. I hope it is good. The Thule one looks good as well. Good to see more options. The tire hold rack seems like the most simplistic and effective design.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Joe Mama said:


> Lots of plastic on those racks, the all metal design of the 1up is very durable and doesn't crack or get brittle after years of exposure to the sun. I suppose more variety is nice, but I've had my 1up in regular service for 8+ years and have no real complaints, so need need for me to go searching for alternatives. I also switch between the 1 and 2 bike configurations. It sure would be nice to see some of these bigger companies innovating instead of just copying the smaller manufacturers like 1up and North Shore...


Inno has had a 1up tire hold type rack for a long time. This is their second iteration.


----------



## hrdude (Feb 17, 2006)

That new Saris rack sounds way too heavy. 60lbs for a 2 bike rack & 100lbs for the 4 bike version?


----------

